# IT'S OVER!!!



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2012)

And I am SO GLAD! My last game was tonight. I MIGHT have to shoot one more at Ralph Wilson (bills) stadium on Friday, but I am trying not to! I was so finished with football last week I could have gladly skipped this weekend completely and not cared!


----------



## pgriz (Oct 20, 2012)

Great shots!  And how come in the last one, Northville is allowed a quadruped on the field?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT LAST shot is hilarious!!!! Looks like a facemask AND a hands to the face!! lol. Just a fun, funny moment!@!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2012)

The face mask was good, but I found it kind of funny that it looks like Josh is throwing a punch, but his arm is too short!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 20, 2012)

Their body positioning is almost perfectly mirrored! Amusing moments like this are one of the more enjoyable aspects of football photos for me.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 21, 2012)

I kind of liked how 42 is sitting on the other kid's helmet here...


----------



## sm4him (Oct 21, 2012)

Love that third one! That one kid desperately needs longer arms! 
Kinda reminds me of the time my eldest broke his wrist--the hardest "supportive mom" moment came when he admitted that he'd broken it when he punched someone else in the arm. Didn't even BRUISE the other guy's arm! :lmao:
Good thing my son was always more the intellectual sort--athletics would not have ended well for him.


----------



## camjam (Oct 21, 2012)

Wrestling, basketball and swimming are just around the corner.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 21, 2012)

thats a well lit stadium


----------



## Heitz (Oct 21, 2012)

These are great shots! Way to get the critical moment!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 21, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> thats a well lit stadium


No, it's not! 
That's ISO 12800; f/4 1/500


Heitz said:


> These are great shots! Way to get the critical moment!


Thank you!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats 12,800 what did you use a 1Dx?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

7D


----------



## manicmike (Oct 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a well lit stadium
> ...



I wish I could use that ISO. Really great shots. You got some hilariously timed shots.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

What camera do you have? 

Believe me, my timing didn't  use to be that good... it took me YEARS to get to this point! Sports are hard!


----------

